# Finishing Dust?



## golfpro2301 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am sure most of you watch BBQ Pitmasters. I was watching the other day and noticed a guy using finishing dust for his ribs. It was real light and more of a fine powder. Anyone use anything like this? Does it make a difference in taste? what ingredients do you use?


----------



## bear55 (Jun 4, 2013)

Never heard of it but will be watching for the answer.


----------



## bad santa (Jun 4, 2013)

Howdy GolfPro what you saw was the throwing of honey powder on top of the ribs to give a dry sweet finish to the glaze on the ribs. I believe it is dehydrated then ground inro a fine dust. Can find it for sale on line at some of the competition rubs and injectors sites. Used to put a hint of sweetness with your finishing rub and glaze.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 6, 2013)

When I make my rib rub I put one cup of the finished product through a coffee grinder on "Espresso" setting. It makes a fine dust that I use after the ribs come off the smoke. I've had a real positive response to that technique


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

Anything that you put on meat will change its taste. Those guys just try to come up with gimmicks to make a TV Show...Save your money..


----------



## stevensondrive (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw that too.  So I tried it.  but I sprinkled a bit of my rub powder on.  it wasn't bad at all.  I also tried the butter in the foil technique I saw them use.  I'm not sure about the butter but the powder was a plus.  I'll do it again

GREAT thread!!  we should keep this going with other ideas


----------



## zimq (Jun 6, 2013)

I typically sprinkle a little of my rub on the ribs or pulled pork when it comes off the cooker. Adds a little "umpf" to it. I think in the show, they were using some different sugars at the end that were grinded into a dust. I believe they said turbinado and brown sugar.. I see a lot of folks adding more and more sugar these days.. The "candy pork" era.Regardless of whether it is sugar or rub or something else, it always adds a little something at the end, a different flavor profile at the end-- Even if you use the same rub- it will add a little something since it isnt cooked.


----------

